# First flight after purchasing a couple of pigeons



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi !

When you buy a pair of pigeons, how long they should stay in the loft to the first release for the flight, or that they would not return from whom you purchased.

Regards.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

golub said:


> Hi !
> 
> When you buy a pair of pigeons, how long they should stay in the loft to the first release for the flight, or that they would not return from whom you purchased.
> 
> Regards.


how old are they? if they are more than say 50 days old then they may not settled to your place at all.

usually if you want to fly homers you get them at about 30 to 40 days old and train them to a feed call before letting them out at about 7 to 8 weeks of age. if they respond to feed call and know how to use the trap door to get back in.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Well the earliest I've ever let a pigeon out is 2 days after I got it but it was really happy in my loft anyways don't do that. A month should be good and make sure you let it see outside and surrounding areas so it knows your loft well. A thing I do is put a rubber band or tape around the birds major flight feathers I DOES NOT HARM THEM! Let the birds out in your garden make sure the birds are hungry and woundering around for food then put some food out after a while. Every couple of days let a a feather out from the rubber band or tape. The bird will take it in its own stride make sure the bird is able to get a view of surroundings. Don't just lock the bird up for a month and let it go it won't have a clue about where your loft is and you will probz lose the bird.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Another thing usually if they lay eggs or make a nest they will be less likely to fly away. Make sure you let the bird take it one step at a time don't just let it out in the blue and free fly they have to get to know the surroundings and they have to be safe and happy that's the key


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the key is to get them young enough.. if there are Birds of prey around taping the wings makes for an easy meal.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> the key is to get them young enough.. if there are Birds of prey around taping the wings makes for an easy meal.


True but Its worked for me and a bird of prey is always sitting on my neibours trees in the morning its killed my flying birds and not any on the ground


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

there is no need to tape the wings if you get them young enough. I would try to avoid it.


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

*return to the first loft*

Are there any statistics on how many miles the birds return from whom you purchased them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You didn't buy young birds did you? I'm afraid you wont be able to let them out, that is if you have homers.
Dave


----------

